# 2 spec v questions



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

has anyone put lowering springs on themselves and if so was it hard and what is this about removing the balancing shafts to free up horse power explain please


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1) yes, it's very easy, I installed mine with the help of my dad and it took a couple hours

2) the balance shafts spin at up around 10k rpm in the oil pan. Obviously spinning that fast through the oil takes some power. Removing it simply frees up that power


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes you can do both. My friend just did the BS removal and it took about 2hrs because of a stuck bolt.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *Yes you can do both. My friend just did the BS removal and it took about 2hrs because of a stuck bolt. *


the bolt wasn't stuck... it was just next to impossible to get to...

it was funny because as we were in AutoZone we were reading an import mag that did a write up on the BS removal.... it said to use a simple 10mm offset box wrench from Sears which was exactly what we were using....

that bolt was a pain but once we realized there was a better angle to get at it from, it came right off....

good luck.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

balance shafts will IMMEDIATELY void your warranty, and there's a legitimate argument goin on that removing the balance shafts will decrease the life of the engine significantly.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *balance shafts will IMMEDIATELY void your warranty, and there's a legitimate argument goin on that removing the balance shafts will decrease the life of the engine significantly. *


we know it voids the warranty...and to that comment, noone actually knows what it will do in the long run


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah... we discussed this the day we did it. You can argue in both directions why it could potentially shorten the life of the motor, but you can also argue that it will lengthen the life of the motor....

and since the motor is only two years old and this is a fairly new mod.... no one will know for a while....


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *Yeah... we discussed this the day we did it. You can argue in both directions why it could potentially shorten the life of the motor, but you can also argue that it will lengthen the life of the motor....
> 
> and since the motor is only two years old and this is a fairly new mod.... no one will know for a while.... *


I doubt anyone will actually keep the car long enough to find out themselves anyways


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *I doubt anyone will actually keep the car long enough to find out themselves anyways *



lol!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *lol! *


what is so funny about that?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

whats with the attitude man?


it's funny because it's true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

so sad but so true lol


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah Lee! what's with the attitude... bia! 

i know it came off dickish, but Lee doesn't have a mean side... that i've EVER seen at least... oh well... damn Mods


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *we know it voids the warranty...and to that comment, noone actually knows what it will do in the long run *


Not trying to be a smart ass but, common sense should tell you what it will do in the long run. Excessive vibration will wear parts down alot quicker. I noticed that most people who have taken theirs out have said there is very little difference in vibration but, there is some difference. I imagine that will only get worse over time. The balancer is there for a reason. The engineers who design these things know alot more than we do.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *yeah Lee! what's with the attitude... bia!
> 
> i know it came off dickish, but Lee doesn't have a mean side... that i've EVER seen at least... oh well... damn Mods  *


hey... yah I don't think I can be mean


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

germex said:


> *The engineers who design these things know alot more than we do. *


lol Yeah that is why they put on the worst exhaust they can find to choke our engines. The good news is the new Nismo parts just became avail at the dealers so you can have some stuff put on without voiding the warranty. CAI and headers still void though.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

germex said:


> *Not trying to be a smart ass but, common sense should tell you what it will do in the long run. Excessive vibration will wear parts down alot quicker. I noticed that most people who have taken theirs out have said there is very little difference in vibration but, there is some difference. I imagine that will only get worse over time. The balancer is there for a reason. The engineers who design these things know alot more than we do. *


You've got a point there, but this is a subject that can be argued either way. We discussed this for almost an hour as we were doing it. After you remove the BS, you have to add an extra liter of oil, which is NEVER a bad thing and keeps your motor cooler and more efficient. PLUS, you have removed a good amount of stress on the crank shaft and the motor as a whole, so if anything, there are things that could potentially cause the motor's life to depreciate, but at the same time there are definite reasons that it would increase. Like tek said, this is something that would truely have to be studied over a long period of time to truely no what the effects were. Only time will tell.

And I wouldn't give put all your faith in the engineers' designs. They might design a perfect car, but there are ALWAYS factory defects here and there as I found out this past weekend. I never thought a fuse panel would be wired wrong from the factory....


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *You've got a point there, but this is a subject that can be argued either way. We discussed this for almost an hour as we were doing it. After you remove the BS, you have to add an extra liter of oil, which is NEVER a bad thing and keeps your motor cooler and more efficient. PLUS, you have removed a good amount of stress on the crank shaft and the motor as a whole, so if anything, there are things that could potentially cause the motor's life to depreciate, but at the same time there are definite reasons that it would increase. Like tek said, this is something that would truely have to be studied over a long period of time to truely no what the effects were. Only time will tell.
> 
> And I wouldn't give put all your faith in the engineers' designs. They might design a perfect car, but there are ALWAYS factory defects here and there as I found out this past weekend. I never thought a fuse panel would be wired wrong from the factory.... *


HAH....guess you found out the "HOT" way


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

For my opinion guyz, if engineers takes times to design that BS, it must have something to do with the lifetime of the engine. I'm working on putting a turbo on mine so, I'll not remove that shaft.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Wiseco said:


> *For my opinion guyz, if engineers takes times to design that BS, it must have something to do with the lifetime of the engine. I'm working on putting a turbo on mine so, I'll not remove that shaft. *


When you finish post pictures


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SpecV03 said:


> *lol Yeah that is why they put on the worst exhaust they can find to choke our engines. The good news is the new Nismo parts just became avail at the dealers so you can have some stuff put on without voiding the warranty. CAI and headers still void though. *


LOL?!? Worst exhaust? Do yourself a favor and stop posting, because you don't know what you're talking about. btw...HEADER, not headers.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *LOL?!? Worst exhaust? Do yourself a favor and stop posting, because you don't know what you're talking about. btw...HEADER, not headers. *


whoa amigo... calm down... sure it's only one header, but most everyone just says headers....

EVERY manufacturer makes a restrictive exhaust for the cars they produce to cut back on emissions and noise.... he was just exaturating a bit...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

oh, and if he should stop posting for that comment... you should probably just give up on cars for your comment on another thread claiming the SR was carbureted...... thanks for the laugh though... I almost fell out of my chair....


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *LOL?!? Worst exhaust? Do yourself a favor and stop posting, because you don't know what you're talking about. btw...HEADER, not headers. *


alright chimmike...noone cares really. Stop flaming people in the b15 section. You wonder why noone likes you? I guess not everyone can be a cargod like you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *oh, and if he should stop posting for that comment... you should probably just give up on cars for your comment on another thread claiming the SR was carbureted...... thanks for the laugh though... I almost fell out of my chair.... *



ahhh yes, my post that was entirely sarcastic. If you're dumb enough to think I thought that, maybe you should go back an RE-READ the post.......then come back and tell me again I was serious.


Tekmode.........seriously. If he can give me reasons why the Spec exhaust is the "worst exhaust" I'll take back my statement. Until I see a spec gain 10whp from exhaust, I'll consider the stock system very good. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*quote*
"just don't use any ECU, the sr20det is carbeurated and doesn't need any kind of engine management. _Just slap it in there. Don't even mount it to the frame, just connect it to the axles and tranny and battery and you're good to go._"



Ok buddy......if you can't get the large sarcasm hint in that.....I think you've got to reevaluate how you read posts..............


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

does anyone know what the pistons and rods in the qr25 are made of


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You know what, enough is enough here. I'm sick and tired of members flaming others and telling them to stop posting. I'm sick and tired of this, and it needs to stop. If it doesn't stop, then there will be action taken against all parties involved.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cgoflerguy said:


> *does anyone know what the pistons and rods in the qr25 are made of *



I think Travis said the crank and rods are forged.....the pistons, I am not sure, but iirc, they are weaker than the rods........


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

if the rods are forged why are they considered so weak 
do you know


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I believe they are forged but still pretty thin. I think Travis compared them to a Kia or a Hyundai rod and there was a noticable difference in size (the Kia/Hyundai rod was much larger and thicker).


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

that really sucks if you know of what to go to like a brand or where to call i would sure appreciate it i would like to replace the rolds and pistons if that is really the weakest


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

wait until JWT releases the internals. Should be soon i hope.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I imagine once JWT finishes everything, they'll unveil the cams, ECU, and internals all at the same time. Should be a field day for sales


----------

